# Gaining too fast?



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

hi, this is my diet (give or take) but keeping same protein carb mix through the day, in 2 weeks ive gone from 80kg to 82.5kg, along with this i have a 4 - 5 1.5hour weight workouts p/week,

Monday- triceps/chest/corework

tuesday- legs/core work

wednesday- back/biceps

friday - chest trieps/corework

sunday - quick allbody workout plus 20min cardio

now ive just done a bf test with calipers (9point) and its coming out at 11.5? which i feel is completly inaccurate if you see my pics in the beginners threads, would i be best just taking down each percentage say every 2 weeks and noting any changes to ensure im not putting fat on?






Total

3,912

112.2

407.9

306.9



Milk

cupfl ozGuideline amount per fl oz of beverageGuideline amount per cup of hot cerealGuideline amount per cup of cold cerealsoup can of milk for modificationsgramskglboz916

36.7

86.1

60.2

chicken bacon pasta

servinggramskglboz780

44.1

70.6

25.1

Raisins, cooked

cupraisingramskglboz52

0.1

13.8

0.3

Apple, raw

cupcup, quartered or choppedcup, slicedoz, with skin, yieldscrabapplelarge (3-1/4" dia) (approx 2 per lb)medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb)ringslicesmall (2-1/2" dia) (approx 4 per lb)thin slicegramskglboz72

0.2

19.1

0.4

Banana, raw

cupcup, mashedcup, slicedoz yieldsslicesmall (6" to 6-7/8" long)extra small (less than 6" long)medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)extra large (9" or longer)large (8" to 8-7/8" long)linear inchgramskglboz210

0.8

53.9

2.6

Granola bar, oats, fruit and nuts, lowfat

Quaker Oats barbarNature Valley barKellogg's bargramskglboz191

3.0

37.2

3.7

Pineapple, raw

cup, dicedoz yieldscubic inchfruitslice (3-1/2" dia x 3/4" thick)thin slice (3-1/2" dia x 1/2" thick)gramskglboz202

0.5

53.0

2.3

Chicken, breast, skin not eaten

cup, cooked, dicedoz, boneless, cooked (yield after skin removed)oz, boneless, cooked, skinlessoz, boneless, raw (yield after cooking, skin removed)oz, boneless, raw, without skin (yield after cooking)oz, with bone, cooked (yield after bone and skin removed)oz, with bone, cooked, without skin (yield after bone removed)oz, with bone, raw (yield after cooking, bone and skin removed)oz, with bone, raw, without skin (yield after cooking, bone removed)cubic inch, boneless, cooked, skin removedmedium slice (approx 2" x 1-1/2" x 1/4")thick slice (approx 2" x 1-1/2" x 3/8")thin slice (approx 2" x 1-1/2" x 1/8")large breast (yield after cooking, bone and skin removed)medium breast (yield after cooking, bone and skin removed)small breast (yield after cooking, bone and skin removed)gramskglboz422

9.1

0.0

79.4

Oats, raw

cupgramskglboz384

6.3

67.0

16.0

Protein1

tablespoon (9.3 g)gramskglboz684

11.4

7.2

117.0





Total

3,912

112.2

407.9

306.9

 






Total

3,912

112.2

407.9

306.9



Milk

cupfl ozGuideline amount per fl oz of beverageGuideline amount per cup of hot cerealGuideline amount per cup of cold cerealsoup can of milk for modificationsgramskglboz916

36.7

86.1

60.2

chicken bacon pasta

servinggramskglboz780

44.1

70.6

25.1

Raisins, cooked

cupraisingramskglboz52

0.1

13.8

0.3

Apple, raw

cupcup, quartered or choppedcup, slicedoz, with skin, yieldscrabapplelarge (3-1/4" dia) (approx 2 per lb)medium (2-3/4" dia) (approx 3 per lb)ringslicesmall (2-1/2" dia) (approx 4 per lb)thin slicegramskglboz72

0.2

19.1

0.4

Banana, raw

cupcup, mashedcup, slicedoz yieldsslicesmall (6" to 6-7/8" long)extra small (less than 6" long)medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)extra large (9" or longer)large (8" to 8-7/8" long)linear inchgramskglboz210

0.8

53.9

2.6

Granola bar, oats, fruit and nuts, lowfat

Quaker Oats barbarNature Valley barKellogg's bargramskglboz191

3.0

37.2

3.7

Pineapple, raw

cup, dicedoz yieldscubic inchfruitslice (3-1/2" dia x 3/4" thick)thin slice (3-1/2" dia x 1/2" thick)gramskglboz202

0.5

53.0

2.3

Chicken, breast, skin not eaten

cup, cooked, dicedoz, boneless, cooked (yield after skin removed)oz, boneless, cooked, skinlessoz, boneless, raw (yield after cooking, skin removed)oz, boneless, raw, without skin (yield after cooking)oz, with bone, cooked (yield after bone and skin removed)oz, with bone, cooked, without skin (yield after bone removed)oz, with bone, raw (yield after cooking, bone and skin removed)oz, with bone, raw, without skin (yield after cooking, bone removed)cubic inch, boneless, cooked, skin removedmedium slice (approx 2" x 1-1/2" x 1/4")thick slice (approx 2" x 1-1/2" x 3/8")thin slice (approx 2" x 1-1/2" x 1/8")large breast (yield after cooking, bone and skin removed)medium breast (yield after cooking, bone and skin removed)small breast (yield after cooking, bone and skin removed)gramskglboz422

9.1

0.0

79.4

Oats, raw

cupgramskglboz384

6.3

67.0

16.0

Protein1

tablespoon (9.3 g)gramskglboz684

11.4

7.2

117.0





Total

3,912

112.2

407.9

306.9

 


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

If you're doing it right, you should be gaining about 1lb-2lb a week, all dependant on how well you grow, in my opinion and experience callipers when done properly are acccurate, and so it sounds like you are gaining a bit of fat along the way.

Could you post up your diet in an easier format to read with separate amount for each part of the meal? How much is in 1 serving of 'Chicken Bacon Pasta'?

What BF % were you to begin with?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you could increase your cadio,or adjust your carbs down.just depends on your goals really.not sure about your sunday all over workout?But basically if your looking to gain lean mass just add cardio,or if you want to cut, decrease your carb intake.what ever you decide,add or sub by 100 gr a day max and use the mirror for feedback.


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

well i am wanting to bulk up, when i took a bf test on the scales back in sept i was 16% on there, which i would of said is about right,


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

God said:


> That would still be an awful lot of weight each week unless you have just started training.


yes properly started along with diet change 2 weeks ago,


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

what website was used for them macros if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

www.fitday.com

just sign up and its all free, its originally american but it does allow you to customize foods as well as make new ones.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

mal said:


> if your looking to gain lean mass just add cardio,or if you want to cut, decrease your carb intake.


I disagree with this, you can still gain lean mass on less carbs. I totally agree with going by the mirror though, scales are only good for checking your weight, and if you are trying to lose bodyfat and gain muscle, you aren't going to get a decent representation of your body composition.



God said:


> That would still be an awful lot of weight each week unless you have just started training.


I don't see why? As a beginner he'll experience good gains, especially as he's getting a decent diet sorted. I agree that once his body starts to slow that figure will most likely half - at least that's what I've found anyway. How have you found your gains have been God?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mattED said:


> well i am wanting to bulk up, when i took a bf test on the scales back in sept i was 16% on there, which i would of said is about right,


You want to bulk up at 16% bf? What does "bulking up" mean to you? Does it involve adding fat?


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

Im wanting to increase muscle, not fat obviously, but you have to eat more carbs/protein to increase muscle, which will also increase fat right?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mattED said:


> Im wanting to increase muscle, not fat obviously, but you have to eat more carbs/protein to increase muscle, which will also increase fat right?


Fat gain should be very very minimal if you do it right. The goal would be to end up in say a years time with significant more muscle and either less or the same body fat. Don't overdo the carbs - you need enough to fuel physical exercise and whatever your body needs during the day. If I overdo the carbs I get fat, so I eat more fats than carbs (percentage-wise).


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

maybe a stupid question, but how can you eat more fat than carbs? as i try to stay at around 100gr of fat which i thought was high?so are you saying to eat less than 100gr of carbs? would that be enough to fuel my body?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mattED said:


> maybe a stupid question, but how can you eat more fat than carbs? as i try to stay at around 100gr of fat which i thought was high?so are you saying to eat less than 100gr of carbs? would that be enough to fuel my body?


Did you not notice that put "percentage-wise" in brackets? I'm sure you've done your research and you already know this, but there are 9 calories to a gram of fat and 4 calories to a gram of carbs. ATM my diet has around 135g of fat and 210g of carbs. 135*9 = 1215 calories; 210*4 = 840 calories. So more of my calories come from fat. You understand?

100g of fat is not a lot for an endomorph. It just depends what your body responds to. If you put fat on easily then you're probably a far burner and will feel fine on low carbs, high fat; high carbs will spike your insulin and cause your body to store fat. However if you find it easy to stay lean, feel awful on low carbs etc then you'll probably do well on high carbs. Even in this case 100g fat is not a lot at all, but the high carbs is more a matter of convenience and needing large amounts of carbs to stay in an anabolic state.


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep I understand,

can you tell what body type you are by pictures?

http://img689.imageshack.us/g/s1031799.jpg/


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Well it's fairly easy to tell mate. Do you gain fat fairly easily? Do you have a slow or a fast metabolism? You look to be holding some fat in the pics so I can only guess that you'd be endo-meso or something like that. If you gain fat easily then the best thing to do is keep protein high, fats moderate-high and carbs low-moderate IMO.


----------



## mattED (Jun 2, 2009)

OK, thanks for the help


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

mattED said:


> www.fitday.com
> 
> just sign up and its all free, its originally american but it does allow you to customize foods as well as make new ones.


i'v just got the software for the pc, theres a torrent out there(so i'm told:whistling


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

as long as you're gaining there is never too much too fast......in my album theres a pic of me in 91 and theres pics from 94...i exploded with mass


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Khaos said:


> as long as you're gaining there is never too much too fast......in my album theres a pic of me in 91 and theres pics from 94...i exploded with mass


There's never too much muscle too fast, but there certainly can be too much fat. I could get to 300lbs in about a month if I tried lol, but it'd all wobble


----------

